# Snoring cockatiel



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny gives me something new every day to laugh about. My fiance fell asleep in his lounge chair and was snoring. Sunny stared at him for the longest time and then fiance would snore, Sunny would snore, fiance would snore, Sunny would snore. It really made me laugh. Although my little boy doesn't talk, he is really good at mimicking sounds. (Of course when the fiance woke up and I told him- he said, what do you mean? I don't snore. :blink: But Sunny is my proof. )


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao. Sunny is too funny.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

hahahahhaa too bad you didnt get a vid -- youtube sensation right there!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's funny,great story,Sunny sounds like a real comedian.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahahaha I'm so glad I read this!!! How funny!! My male is a singer/whistler. I can only imagine your Sunny imitating snoring :lol:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is too precious!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh sunnysmom, please PLEASE try to videotape it and put it on YouTube for us. Or forget about YouTube. Just post it here for US to enjoy. I'm dying to see it!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This really sounds like an America's Funniest Videos Winner!!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's too funny.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I, too, am going to ask that you catch this on video! Sounds like something too funny and cute!


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Annie said:


> Oh sunnysmom, please PLEASE try to videotape it and put it on YouTube for us. Or forget about YouTube. Just post it here for US to enjoy. I'm dying to see it!


I'll second that request


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I wish I had thought of taping it at the time. Most of the time my fiance actually doesn't snore. How can I get him to so I can video tape it?  Hmmmmmmm. Maybe I'll have to get him to drink chamomile tea or something so he falls asleep in his chair again.....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol sounds funny ha ha


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

A big ole meal and a couple of beers.. give him the remote to watch his favorite TV show and leave him alone!  Then sneak up on him later. Hahahahah!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Just tell your fiancé to re-enact the whole thing and just pretend to snore. Then submit it to America's Funniest Home Videos and make $$$$ (which you will certainly share with us!).


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> A big ole meal and a couple of beers.. give him the remote to watch his favorite TV show and leave him alone!  Then sneak up on him later. Hahahahah!


You're right- what I was I thinking. The odds of your suggestion working are about 100 times better than my odds of getting him to drink my suggested chamomile tea! 

Annie, I like your suggestion but the fiance is not really happy with the idea of people seeing him snore, so I think it would have to be without his willing participation aka he needs to be asleep. However, maybe he'd make the exception if I can convince him we can money........


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

At the very least.. I see nationwide coverage on a daytime talk show!  Aahahha.. hmmm.. well maybe we could leave that part out. lol


----------

